

Don't Write Off Paper Just Yet - Hooke
http://www.npr.org/2015/05/26/408794149/dont-write-off-paper-just-yet

======
balls2you
Paperless bathrooms exist in various parts of the world. The folks there use
water to wash which is more cleaner.

~~~
sp332
How do they dry off?

~~~
sondr3
Mostly the areas are very varm already. When I backpacked around South-East
Asia I got used to this, we called them bum guns. After you're sure you're
clean you can just shake it off and it'll evaporate very fast. Although most
places had paper you'd use.

